# Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

*Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

Es gibt ja viele LCDs mit DVB-C-Receiver und CI-Slot. Kann man in so einen Slot einfach eine normale Unitymedia-DVB-C-Karte stecken, oder muss ich die Karte wiederum in irgendein Modul stecken, und wenn ja: woher kriegt man das, und was kostet das? 

Und wie gut sind die internen Receiver überhaupt? Ich hab hier einen Technisat Receiver, der grad so noch ein stabiles Bild bekommt, Signalqualität bei nur 45%. Mein alter Receiver von Unitymedia hatte oft Senderausfälle.


----------



## derseppl (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

Du brauchst auf alle Fälle noch ein CI(+)-Modul. Das bekommst du normal zu deinem Vertrag dazu, entweder mit Mietzahlung oder mit Einmalzahlung. (Bei mir bei KD war das zumindest so.)
Bei Unitymedia könnte es sogar sein, dass ein Alphaycrypt-Modul läuft. Aber das hängt davon ab ob dein Fernseher einen CI oder CI+-Slot hat

Das Bild über den internen Tuner ist bei meinem LG einwandfrei. Lediglich die Umschaltzeit könnte schneller sein. Aber das hängt sehr stark von dem Gerät ab... Welches besitzt du denn?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

Ich hab da einen LCD im Sinn, der einen CI+ Slot hätte - macht das denn nen Unterschied? Ich dachte an sich, dass der CI+ halt ein normaler CI ist, der AUCH CI+ kann ^^

Ich hatte damals einen Unitymedia-Receiver bekommen und nur eine Smartcard, jetzt hab ich einen Technisat UM-K1, der ist extra für Unitymedia, daher auch das Kürzel UM. Auch da brauchte ich kein Modul oder so, die Karte passt einfach in einen Schlitz rein.


----------



## derseppl (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

Also CI+ an sich ist ja nicht empfehlenswert, aber in der Not frisst der Teufel fliegen.  
Soweit ich das verstanden habe beim herumsuchen bietet UM im Moment noch kein CI+ Modul an. Du müsstest also ein CI-Modul nehmen. Das Alphacrypt classic funktioniert afaik mit allen UM-Karten. (Nachzulesen hier)

Anscheinend ist es auch ein Glücksspiel ob ein CI Modul im CI+-Slot geht. CI+ hat anscheinend (noch) keinen einheitlichen Standard. Dazu kommt noch, dass UM CI Karten sperren KÖNNTE, wenn sie ein eigenes CI+Modul rausbringen, habe ich gelesen. Am Besten du googelst mal mit dem Fernsehermodell, ob das welche probiert haben  Ansonsten könntest du dann auch bestellen und vom Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen wenn es nicht läuft.

Der Grund warum du ein Modul brauchst ist die Art der Verschlüsselung.  Ein CI-Slot kann nichts, das ist nur die Schnittstelle. Mit dem Modul  wird die Verschlüsselungsart dann "nachgerüstet". Dein alter Receiver  hat die Verschlüsselung für UM schon integriert, darum kannst du einfach  die Karte reinstecken.

Es ist halt auch die Frage ob sich das für einen lohnt. Bequem ist es allemal über den Fernseher alles zu steuern. Eine Set-Top Box könnte aber die bessere Qualität bieten... Muss man halt abwiegen wegen dem finanziellem


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

So weit ich das sehe, gibt es für UM keine erschwinglichen externen Receiver mit HDMI, dann kann ich also meinen jetzigen mit Scart behalten, aber DANN kommt halt das Prob, dass diese LCDs meist nur einen Scart haben, und ich hab noch nen DVD-Player, der nur Scart hat.

so langsam denk ich echt, dass mich UM mal am Allerwertesten kann und ich TV per tcom nehme, 10€ mehr pro Monat für meinen DSL-Anschluss, damit so ganz nebenbei auch DSL16k statt 6k, und ein HDMI-HD-Receiver ist für ca. 3€ pro Monat mit dabei...


----------



## derseppl (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

Ich verstehe dich  Aber was heißt denn für erschwinglich?
Den hier z.B.: TechnoTrend TT-micro C834 HDTV | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland habe ich in der KD-Version geholt. Ist im Prinzip exakt der Selbe nur mit einer anderen Verschlüsselung. Die Umschaltzeit bei dem ist sehr gut und der Empfang ebenso. Außerdem kann er auch auf eine externe Festplatte aufnehmen. Das Manko ist, er hat nur einen Tuner, d.h. man kann während einer aufnahme auch nur das schauen. Aber er hat auch HDMI 

Musst mal ausrechnen was am günstigsten für dich kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

Akso, für einen LCD um die 450-500€, was ich ausgeben wollte, nochmal 150€ nur wegen DVB-C find ich zB nicht so dolle   Der TT scheint mit Umedia zu gehen,ABER da hat TT wohl ein update massiv verbockt, siehe die negativen Meinungen bei amazon: TechnoTrend TT-micro C834 HDTV digitaler HDTV: Amazon.de: Elektronik

so, und mein erster Receiver war auch ein TT, für den hatte mein Signal nicht gereicht, dauernd Ausfälle usw - an sich müßte ich es so machen: WENN ich denn dann nen LCD hab => auf Verdacht CI-Modul und einen Receiver bestellen, wenn das CI-Modul im LCD geht => Receiver zurücksenden. Wenn das Modul nicht geht => Receiver ausprobieren. Wenn beides nicht geht => Wechsel zu tcom


----------



## derseppl (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

Ja wenn man die PVR-Funktion nicht unbedingt braucht ist das wirklich etwas teuer. Von den Problemen habe ich nichts dergleichen beobachten können, scheint also nur bei den UM-Geräten aufzutreten.

Dein Plan klingt aber gut  Das einzig sinnvolle in deiner Situation halt. Wünsche dir ein gutes Gelingen


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was braucht der LCD für meine Unitymedia-Smartcard? Wie gut sind die internen DVB-C-Receiver?*

Jo, schön wäre natürlich, wenn der CI-Slot des LCDs gut genug wäre... aber erstmal muss ja ein LCD her


----------

